# Welchen DSL-Anbieter?



## Claas M (24. Juni 2004)

Hi.

Mein Vater hat heute unseren DSL.Anschluss gekündigt, weil der rosa Riese statt 16 nun 25 € haben will.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Anbieter, der DSL 1000 bietet aber dennoch so günstig ist. Außerdem bräuchten wir eine Flatrate aber bei den tausenden Tarifen, die es da gibt blicke ich nicht durch und es wäre hilfreich, wenn sich einer von euch soweit auskennt, dass er mir das erklären kann.

Dank schon 'mal im Voraus.

Gruß Claas


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2004)

Zeittarif?
Volumentariff?
oder
vollwertige Flat ohne Einschränkungen?

VolumenTarife ( Trafficgebunden ):

Zur Zeit am günstigsten : GMX und Freenet zum Beispiel, gefolgt vom teureren 1und1 ( jedoch noch 59% unter T-Online.

UND:

Finger weg von AOL!


----------



## Claas M (25. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *
> Finger weg von AOL! *



Hehe wollte ich eh nicht nehmen.


----------



## FrankO (27. Juni 2004)

einfach mal bei 
www.heise.de/itarif/  nachschaun, wenn man sein Nutzungsprofil angibt bekommt man eigentlich ne brauchbare Antwort ;-)

lg aus Hessen


----------



## mackay (27. Juni 2004)

*DSL-Anschluss*

Moin Claas,

hier im schönsten Bundesland der Republik  
gibt es doch KomTel oder jetzt Versatel schau
doch mal vorbei:

http://www.versatel.de/index.php?id=911

und informiere dich.

Ich bin dahin umgestiegen und habe keine
Probleme. 49,-€ monatlich
incl. DSL no Limit mit 2Mbit/s und
20,-€ Gesprächsguthaben.

Marzipan Grüße

Kay


----------



## TheNBP (27. Juni 2004)

Versatel No Limit ist wirklich zu empfehlen.
Internet mit 2064kbit down / 256up gibts in Deutschland wohl nirgendwo so billig.
Allerdings sind dafür die Gesprächskosten für normales Telefonieren etwas höher, nachdem die 20€ Gesprächsguthaben verbraucht sind.
Und man muss mit langer Wartezeit für den Anschluss rechnen (4-6 Wochen).

Ich hoffe mal Ihr habt nicht den DSL Anschluss gekündigt, sondern den Internettarif, sonst kommen gleich nochmal 100€ Gebühr für einen DSL Neuanschluss dazu. Ganz egal zu welchem Anbieter Du gehst


----------



## Claas M (28. Juni 2004)

*Jo danke*

Hi an alle Mazipanbäcker 

danke für euren Post aber mein Vater war so besch***rt und hat DSL gekündigt und nciht die Flat      

Naja Aber geht es, dass wir nur den DSL anschluss von denen bekommen?


----------



## TheNBP (30. Juni 2004)

*Re: Jo danke*



			
				Claas Meckelnburg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja Aber geht es, dass wir nur den DSL anschluss von denen bekommen?


 Nein geht glaub ich nicht (bei NoLimit definitiv nicht).

Ist aber auch nicht so schlimm, Du wirst eh keine günstigeren Anbieter finden


----------

